# [SOLVED] blokuje pakiet którego nie ma :/

## bednar

sprawa wygląda tak

ja mu daje komende ah i pomimi ze wywliłem pakiet dalej to samo

```
emerge --update world --deep 

Calculating world dependencies -

!!! Ebuilds for the following packages are either all

!!! masked or don't exist:

media-plugins/eq-audacious media-plugins/audacious-xosd

... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...

>>> Emerging (1 of 46) net-print/cups-1.2.12-r5 to /

 * cups-1.2.12-source.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...             [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                      [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                     [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                    [ ok ]

 * checking cups-1.2.12-source.tar.bz2 ;-) ...                            [ ok ]

 * You are running an x86 system, but /usr/lib64 exists, cups will install all library objects into this directory!

 * You should remove /usr/lib64, but before you do, you should check for existing objects, and re-compile all affected packages.

 * You can use qfile (emerge portage-utils to install qfile) to get a list of the affected ebuilds:

 * # qfile -qC /usr/lib64

 * 

 * ERROR: net-print/cups-1.2.12-r5 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called pkg_setup

 *   cups-1.2.12-r5.ebuild, line   69:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *              die "lib64 on x86 detected"

 *  The die message:

 *   lib64 on x86 detected

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-print/cups-1.2.12-r5/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-print/cups-1.2.12-r5/temp/die.env'.

 * 

 * Messages for package net-print/cups-1.2.12-r5:

 * You are running an x86 system, but /usr/lib64 exists, cups will install all library objects into this directory!

 * You should remove /usr/lib64, but before you do, you should check for existing objects, and re-compile all affected packages.

 * You can use qfile (emerge portage-utils to install qfile) to get a list of the affected ebuilds:

 * # qfile -qC /usr/lib64

 * 

 * ERROR: net-print/cups-1.2.12-r5 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called pkg_setup

 *   cups-1.2.12-r5.ebuild, line   69:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *              die "lib64 on x86 detected"

 *  The die message:

 *   lib64 on x86 detected

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-print/cups-1.2.12-r5/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-print/cups-1.2.12-r5/temp/die.env'.

 * 

```

o co tu chodzi

---Edytowane przez moderatora

Ort w temacie. s/kturego/którego/

Kurt SteinerLast edited by bednar on Fri Mar 07, 2008 11:31 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Kurt Steiner

Moved from Polish OTW to Polish.

Do problemów technicznych z Gentoo nie jest Polish OTW.

bednar, o jakie blokowanie Ci chodzi? Myślę, że Twój problem leży tu:

 *bednar wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
>  * You are running an x86 system, but /usr/lib64 exists, cups will install all library objects into this directory!
> 
> ...

 

bednar, proszę Cię również o pisanie po polsku. Używaj znaków interpunkcyjnych i formułuj jaśniej swoje myśli.

----------

## SlashBeast

Mówi wyraźnie, że masz 32bitowy system a masz w systemie katalog /usr/lib64 sugerujący, że masz system 64bitowy, wywal to albo zmień mu nazwe na lib64.backup i tykke, powinno działać.

```
 *  The die message:

 *   lib64 on x86 detected 
```

----------

## bednar

Dzieki pomogło i przepraszam za pisanie swoich nie uporzadkowynych mysli nastepnym razem bedzie lapiej  :Very Happy: 

zmieniłem nazwe z lib64 na lib64.backup. Doczytałm sie ze emerge mówi bym wywalił lecz obawiałm sie ze beda jakies powikłania.

Jeszcze raz dzieki

----------

## wodzik

ja bym podociekal skad masz ten katalog. ja mam caly system na x86 i nie mam nic takiego. bo czasem mozesz miec z tego problemy potem.

----------

## Kurt Steiner

bednar, [SOLVED]?

----------

## bednar

a co to solved?

----------

## BeteNoire

Punkt 9 Apelu.

Dodajesz na początku tematu swojego wątku, żeby inni wiedzieli, że rozwiązałeś swój problem i nie zawracali sobie nim dupy :>

----------

## bednar

oki WIEC juz nie zawrazam dupy [SOLVED}

================================================

[SOLVED]

Arfrever: Połączono posty.

----------

## ufoman

Na początku tematu, kolego, nie na końcu wątku... -.-

----------

